# My Birthday



## Sador (Jun 12, 2003)

Can some one tell me why the birthday that appears on my profile is different to the one I submitted?
When I go to edit profile it shows Feb 29, but when I view my profile it tells me my birthday is March 1. 
If it has to be something other than the actual birth date I'd prefer if it was Feb 28(that's when I celebrate in non-leap years).
Ta.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 12, 2003)

I guess that it is because of the leep year stuff, and that it just picks 1st March for you instead


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 12, 2003)

Just set it on February 28th then, if you prefer that over March 1st.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 12, 2003)

Yeah, must be something to do with leap years... it'll prolly show up right in 2004, heheh


----------



## Aulë (Jun 12, 2003)

Hehe, that reminds me.
There has been no Leap Year since 1996.

I'd almost forgotten about them!


----------



## Talierin (Jun 12, 2003)

Actually, there was... here's the leap year rules:

1. Every year divisible by 4 is a leap year. 
2. But every year divisible by 100 is NOT a leap year 
3. Unless the year is also divisible by 400, then it is still a leap year.

So 2000 was a leap year


----------



## Aulë (Jun 12, 2003)

Yep, I just figured it out.
I got mixed up on the 3rd point.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 12, 2003)

You are only the second person I've ever run into with a birthday on that day. . .Which of course means that you are really only one fourth of your age because you only get to celebrate your birthday every four years. ..so when you are forty you will be ten!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 12, 2003)

Does that mean he/she will live for four times the normal length of a normal person?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 12, 2003)

My sister was ALMOST born on the 29th, but the stupid doctor wasn't working on mondays to do the c-section, so she ended up being born on the 1st.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 12, 2003)

I was almost born on the 29th, but I was conceived almost two months too soon. . .And my sister would've been born on the 29th if she hadn't have been born on the 28th and she hadn't have been born in July. . .and my brother he would've been born on the 29th if he'd wanted to, but he didn't want to so he was born on the 17th of Jan. . .and my other sister she was just born in August and we'll leave it at that.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 12, 2003)

LOL, wow they are all REALLY close calls there Elgee


----------



## Niniel (Jun 13, 2003)

My aunt is born on Feb. 29.... but that's the only person I know who was born then.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jun 13, 2003)

I have a friend who was born on the 29th of February...according to her, she turns 4 next year


----------



## Sador (Jun 14, 2003)

Thank you all for the kind words and feb 28 is better than march 1.
Yes I will be having my tenth birthday next year. I sometimes wonder if I'll ever make it to my 21st. That is one of my life goals.
Spose I should give up the beer and smokes though. Oh well.
Cheers.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 17, 2003)

It's a bug in the software....it's fixed in vB3...I'm pretty sure anyway...


----------

